# which inverter for ac motor



## subevo (Aug 23, 2008)

Have servo brushless ac motor and drive card to control it need dc to ac 240v 7A can anyone recommend one .


----------



## eduardomag (Aug 30, 2010)

subevo said:


> Have servo brushless ac motor and drive card to control it need dc to ac 240v 7A can anyone recommend one .


http://www.ehitex.de/p_info.php?products_id=544&xID=7dafcf53da80c0b09a881f6728c3f582


----------

